# Logging Operation Underway



## Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2006)

Well, I knew this day would come, but I've been hoping they'd forget about us.  My dad and his dad bought this property in Jones Co back in '68, so for the last 40 years, we've enjoyed watching the tall pines grow.
Looking forward to all the browse that will be growing this summer!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 8, 2006)

I'd say now would be a good time to get some food plots going.

By the way doeslayr, can you play "Duelin' Chainsaws" on that thing?


----------



## back_woods (Mar 8, 2006)

them clear areas will be good for the turkeys!


----------



## slimbo (Mar 8, 2006)

tree murderers.  I love woods.  Not deserts.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Mar 8, 2006)

It does make the property look like a waste land but actually creates better habitat for all the critters. You may be pleasently surprised at how many deer you will see this season. I sure like hunting pretty woods though.


----------



## BIGABOW (Mar 8, 2006)

dontcha hate it???


----------



## ryanwhit (Mar 9, 2006)

slimbo said:
			
		

> tree murderers.  I love woods.  Not deserts.




You can't be serious...


----------



## slimbo (Mar 9, 2006)

Honestly.  Im not trying to sound like a tree huggin hippie, I just like huntin in the woods.  Hardwoods that is.  Pines are taking over the south and I hate them.  There is just nothing like sitting in a 100 year old hardwood bottom.

slimbo


----------



## leo (Mar 10, 2006)

*Good pics doeslayr*

thanks for posting  

Although they leave your land a mess, IMO it does benefit the wildlife in the long run


----------



## shaggybill (Mar 10, 2006)

Logging isnt bad per se, but I wish everyone would replant natural instead of these lifeless pine farms. It really scars the country-side and is horrible for the ecosystem.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Mar 10, 2006)

*Logging*



			
				shaggybill said:
			
		

> "I wish everyone would replant natural instead of these lifeless pine farms. It really scars the country-side and is horrible for the ecosystem".


 
Shag:  There is no such thing as "replanting natural".  I presume you mean to say "depend upon natural regeneration to establish a new stand"  The uncertainty of obtaining natural regeneration is what ultimately led to "those lifeless pine tree farms".

Natural regeneration often times takes several years to accomplish, depending upon species of pine.  You may end up with 50 trees per acre, or you may have 10,000 trees per acre.  Obviously neither of these are acceptable to the average landowner.  This uncertainty is what has led to plantation management, or as you express it, "lifeless pine farms".

You seem to have a problem with how other people manage their land holdings.  How do you manage yours??


----------



## shaggybill (Mar 11, 2006)

Mr. Holt, I own no land, but I do understand for the most part what good forest management is. When I said "replant natural" I meant replanting species that occur naturally in the area, not bringing in new species and making a potentially healthy forest system into a wildlife-stricken wasteland of single-species pines.

Also, by "tree farm" I mean those pine plantations that are sprayed with chemicals to keep the underbrush from growing so as to make it easier to harvest. Here's a link to a picture for reference.

http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/images/veg/Prairie_II_PDry_PDMes_PM/Pine_plantation_VK.jpg


----------



## leo (Mar 11, 2006)

*All,*

I removed a few post that were taking the thread off topic in an attempt to be humorous with some "bathroom humor".

A bit of humor is always appreciated but, when you feel you must share it with us, please try and keep it brief and not lead the thread off track.

Thanks all, enjoy the thread


----------



## Son (Mar 11, 2006)

*cut and thin etc.*

Gotta be done or else the canopy shades out most wildlife food plants. In my experience, if replanting is left up to nature you get a great stand of sweetgums and cherry trees. Planted pines must be thinned as they grow to prevent stunting, to eliminate fusaform rust, forked trees and to get maximum growth potential. Nobody likes to see their hunting woods thinned, it looks bad, disrupts hunting for a spell, but in the long run, the hunting will get better with all the food that will grow. "Nothing stays the same, and only the rocks live forever" Anonymous Native American.


----------



## SADDADDY (Mar 11, 2006)

leo said:
			
		

> I removed a few post that were taking the thread off topic in an attempt to be humorous with some "bathroom humor".
> 
> A bit of humor is always appreciated but, when you feel you must share it with us, please try and keep it brief and not lead the thread off track.
> 
> Thanks all, enjoy the thread




party pooper


----------



## HighTechRedneck (Mar 12, 2006)

I own a farm in Weir, MS. Me and my little brother hunt and manage it. For the last 17 yrs. there have been pines growing and it had just gotten the way we wanted it...we thought... Then the logging trucks came. (We farm the trees). At first I almost felt violated but then I started seeing all these new deer. I had all these new sites for stands and food plots. I could drive to the back of the field. Hmmmm, not so bad after all. It's just a little ugly still. There's plenty of bulldozer work to be done but in the long run, I think it's gonna be better. We saw 8 deer this last season as opposed to a total of 2 for the 12 years before.


----------



## Brent (Mar 12, 2006)

I've been living on and adjacent to closely managed timber land for the last 16 years. The pines are select cut and it makes for excellent wildlife habitat. This land consists of a 3600A  tract and an adjoining tract that I'd estimate at 10,000A. There is always a logging operation or controlled burn going on somewhere on these two properties 365 days a year. The select cutting does nothing but good things for the wildlife and dosen't negatively affect them one bit. An un-managed forest is a very bad thing in my opinion.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Mar 13, 2006)

Deer will be thick in the cutover soon!!


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2006)

Big timbers are still falling.  Today's logging pic:


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2006)

This one shook the earth when it fell....


----------



## shadow2 (Mar 18, 2006)

those are some sure enough big trees ...most people do not let them get that big anymore


----------

